# 1200tec's  Workshop/Garage



## 1200tec (Nov 3, 2008)

This is my garage turned workshop. It has seen many different looks but this is the latest one. If you have question let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Bushytails (Nov 3, 2008)

Pictures?

--Bushytails


----------



## speedy petey (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW! That is WAY cleaner than mine. I can't see any mess at all.


----------

